

Don’t Become Trained to Self Interrupt - KeyBoardG
http://www.databoost.org/2013/07/10/dont-become-trained-to-self-interrupt/

======
KeyBoardG
This has also become a a key focus when organizing work for the team of
developers I lead. I find that by rotating certain roles, developers avoid
burnout as well and yearn for times when they can become fully engrossed with
project work and be left alone.

